# F4F-3 Speed/Graphs & Figures



## Zipper730 (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm kind of confused looking at these figures for the F4F-3. For starters, it seems to indicate a higher top-speed for the overload fighter design, which doesn't make much sense (more weight would slow you down), you'd figure top-speed would be at the aircraft's critical altitude not the engine, and the overload fighter specs at 14200' lists a number that could either be 310 that was overwritten to 311 or vice versa.

Does anybody have any graphs, preferably official of the plane's performance?


----------



## CORSNING (Jan 12, 2020)

http://www.alternatewars.com/SAC/F4F-3_Wildcat_(Land)_PD_-_14_August_1942.pdf

Hope this helps some zipper.


----------



## CORSNING (Jan 12, 2020)

http://www.wwiiaircraftperformance.org/f4f/f4f-3-1845-performance.jpg

http://www.wwiiaircraftperformance.org/f4f/f4f-3-1848-performance.jpg

http://www.wwiiaircraftperformance.org/f4f/martlet-II-ads.jpg


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 16, 2020)

Does this data look remotely accurate for the F4F-3...







The top-end speed looks a little high, but the figures for speed listed didn't make sense

Heavier aircraft are usually slower than lighter ones
Aircraft Critical Altitude generally takes into account ram compression and results in a higher speed


----------

